# Appletaussehen abhängig vom Browser?



## pipeo (25. Jan 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Applet programmiert, wobei ich sehr viel Zeit damit aufgewendet habe herauszufinden, wie ich es schaffe, dass alle Buttons eine fest definierte Größe in einem GridBagLayout bekommen. Im Applet Viewer meiner Eclipse IDE hat das dann auch prima hingehauen. Doch als ich das Applet in eine Seite integriert habe und diese mir im Internet Explorer angeschaut habe, war die oben beschriebene Einstellung wieder weg. Jeder Button hatte die Größe die seiner Stringlänge entsprach.

Nun würde mich interessieren ob die Browser einen Einfluss darauf haben wie mein Applet am Ende aussieht. 

Viele Grüße,

pipeo.


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (26. Jan 2004)

Ich denke, in bestimmten Fällen hat der Browser und das Betriebssystem Einfluss auf das Aussehen. Besonders mit AWT ist das meines Wissens so. Aber ansonsten gibt es das AbsoluteLayout. Wenn du ein Applet von statischer größe und statischem Aussehan machen willst, dann benutze doch besser das. Da kann man direktpositionen und -größen angeben. Ist sicherlich dann besser.


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Jan 2004)

pipeo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun würde mich interessieren ob die Browser einen Einfluss darauf haben wie mein Applet am Ende aussieht.



Die Browser haben keinen Einfluss auf das aussehen. Lediglich das Betriebssystem und dessen Java RE.
Auch bei Swing kann es unterschiede geben, wenn man nicht explizit ein LookAndFeel angibt.

Allerdings wundert mich, das der AppletViewer das Applet anders anzeigt, als ein Browser auf dem selben Computer.
Kann es sein, das der Internet Explorer das Java RE von Microsoft verwendet, und der Applet Viewer sowieso das von Sun? In diesem Fall einfach mal das Java Plugin von Sun beim Internet Explorer installieren.


----------



## pipeo (31. Jan 2004)

Danke für Tipps,

die werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren ....

Gruß,

pipeo.


----------



## tomkruse (14. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Dir Browser haben bzw. hatten schon einen Einfluß auf die Darstellung, so hatten sowohl Netscape als auch der IE in der Version 4 noch jeweils ihre eigene VM und da hing die Darstellung sehrwohl vom Browser ab.

Cu - Tom.


----------

